# Menstrual Migraine Linked to Magensium deficiency



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Menstrual Migraine Linked to Magnesium DeficiencyNEW YORK (Reuters Health) May 17 - Women with menstrual migraine have a high incidence of ionized magnesium deficiency and elevated ionized calcium/ionized magnesium ratio, confirming the hypothesis that ionized magnesium is involved in the development of menstrual migraine, researchers report. Dr. Burton M. Altura and colleagues, from the State University of New York at Downstate Medical Center, Brooklyn, prospectively studied 61 women who had menstrual migraine. The researchers measured ionized magnesium, total magnesium, and ionized calcium, and calculated the ionized calcium/ionized magnesium ratio. During menstrual migraine, 45% of the women had an ionized magnesium deficiency compared with 15% during nonmenstrual migraine and 14% during menstruation without migraine. Between menstruations and during times when there were no headaches, 15% of the women had an ionized magnesium deficiency, the investigators found. In women with menstrual migraine the ionized calcium/ionized magnesium ratio was elevated compared with age-matched controls, according to the report in the April issue of Headache. "The high incidence of ionized magnesium deficiency we found in our patients during menstrual migraine attacks indicates that magnesium may have a role in the development of this disease in a subgroup of patients," Dr. Altura and colleagues conclude. "It appears from our study that some women exhibit ionized magnesium deficiency between migraines and menstruations but that the incidence rises when these two events are combined," they add. Headache 2002;42:242-248 http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/433824?srcmp=wh-052402


----------



## BethL. (Mar 29, 2002)

So tell me now, please, please, please:How can I get magnesium into my body, fast? I'm right in the middle of a menstrual migraine!


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

I don't know how 'ionized' magnesium is different from the magnesium to be found in vitamin and mineral supplements. Oh hang on, I think I do. I think liquid magnesium can be 'ionized'. Maybe print off the article and take it to your doctor Beth?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

My guess is that "ionized" is vs "elemental"Basically magnesium that is in a salt (which is any of the magnesium preparations as they are all Magnesium xxxxxxxxxxxx) as opposed to magnesium element that is in a pure form.Ions (like when you break apart the salt in solution like, bodily fluids) have either extra or fewer electorns. So you see Mg++ or Ca++...that would be what they measure in your blood very few things are in the body in elemental form (Ions can react/stick to things more than an elemental version of something so are more useful in a biological system)K.


----------

